# Multiple missarriages 'o not make pregnancy less likely'



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

In the Evening Standard today.  Gist of it says don't give up trying because you can get there in the end, though it does also say that women who have had miscarriages on average take a bit longer to get pregnant again (not too much longer, though, accoring to them). The study is from the Centre for Reproductive Medicine in the Netherlands, for anyone who wants to do a little more digging!


----------

